# exciting news



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

So last night after i got off work my wife had gotten me a present. It was a tiny ohio state buckeyes baby blanket. But, me being the typical man i didnt know it was a baby blanket. So anyways, after about an hour of me playing with it and acting like a jackass with it my wife hands me a card. On the front it says happy father's day. By this time my ears are perked up and this card had my attention. So i open it and there was a picture of the pregnancy test. So 9 months from now i'm going to be a father, i'm extremely excited and i just wanted to share with you guys.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Congratulations John. Was this this part of the honeymoon pakcage? :lol:


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah it was kinda like a 2 for 1 special :lol: . but seriously though i am so excited it's not even funny. i cant wait


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You stood for an hour with a baby blanket and didn't figure out what was going on??? :beer:

Must be your first one. :toofunny:......Congrats,you will love being a father.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

congrats :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Your kid will love that story some day. Obviously guys don't read into things like women do. Congrats!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

congrats...

Now think of it this way....when you buy new hunting equipment you have to buy two of everything....one for you and one for the little one.

Try to pass that logic on to your wife. Many men have failed.

Again congrats!
:beer:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Last year my sister and bro-in-law gave me a birthday card signed: "Love, Baby Glandt." Took me about 10 seconds to realize that they weren't talking about their dog. Of course, my fiance' was already squeeling congratulations. So I get where you're coming from.

Congrats!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Rock on and congrats! There are so many one liners to go with this news but seems how this is your first, we will cut you some slack!

Enjoy this, nothing will ever compare to the news and what you are about to endure.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha, what the hell did you do with a baby blanket for an hour?

Congrats!


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

basically to sum it up i was taking the blanket and putting in on my neck like a cape and running around my house. my wife just pretty much shook her head and said i was retarded.


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats!! Parenthood is a wonderfully troublesome journey!
Hopefully your kid turns out to be sharper then you. :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

jawn said:


> basically to sum it up i was taking the blanket and putting in on my neck like a cape and running around my house. my wife just pretty much shook her head and said i was retarded.


Haha, the sad part is the real owner of it will be doing to same thing in 5 years... and 15... and when he's whatever age you are :lol:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

congrats.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> my wife just pretty much shook her head and said i was retarded.


That would be business as usual at our house!!!!  :lol: :wink:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats! It will change your life brother!

Mike


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats!! I hope and pray it doesn't look like you!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Congratulations!!!...And I agree with Leo.. :lol:

I can picture the whole "Flying cape" scene..sounds about right... :wink:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats!!!! :beer:


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

Leo Porcello said:


> Congrats!! I hope and pray it doesn't look like you!!


dont be jealous of my dazzling good looks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Congrats! Don't have to much fun with your "cape" in the next 9 months!

8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

He probably was wearing a cape during conception!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well we all know he wasn't wearing a glove! :beer:


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

of course i was wearing a cape. they dont call me super john for nothing. and leo i've been meaning to ask you. where is my autographed book that you wrote? you promissed me a copy awhile back and my feelings are starting to get hurt


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Working on the 5th edition. I will sign it then.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

thank you. you are such a generous man. ever thought about running for president?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

congrats :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I was offerred the position but I turned it down.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I heard the reason you coulden't is because no one would run against you. Thus making it a landslide win. ?

I think you should go for it!


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Sounds like the stork will be ariving in time for the Delta Banquet. Congrates


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> Working on the 5th edition. .


 Are you talking book or Porcello?


----------

